# Glory Kickboxing



## Mark Jacobs (Jun 28, 2013)

For anyone interested, a report on last Saturdays Glory 9 kickboxing event:

http://writingfighting.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/how-to-kill-a-sport/


----------

